# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Aφιερώματα Ελλήνων Αθλητών >  Δημήτρης  Κλαδούχος

## Polyneikos

Ένας αθλητής που είχε κάνει καλές εμφανίσεις την δεκαετία του 80 και σίγουρα οι παλαιότεροι τον θυμούνται, ήταν ο *Δημήτρης "Gap" Κλαδούχος.*



Γυμναζόταν στο γυμναστήριο International, γνωστό της εποχής του Γιώργου Θωκταρίδη και του Τζίμυ Μεντή (μετέπειτα και του Σπύρου Μαραγκάκη), ξεκινώντας ως έφηβος το αγωνιστικό bodybuilding αλλά και αργότερα μετεπήδησε στον αντρικό.





Μερικές από τις συμμετοχές του :


1986 IFBB-ΕΟΣΔ Πανελληνιο 1986
WABBA Πρωταθλημα 1988
ΕΕΟΣΔ IFBB 1ο Πανελληνιο Κυπελλοψ1988
IFBB Grand Prix Σοφια Βουλγαρια 1989

----------


## Spiros Maragakis

Τι μου θύμισες τώρα…

Το παρατσούκλι του ήταν GAP και του το έβγαλε ο Jimmy Mentis που ήταν και ο παρτενέρ του στην προπόνηση.

Όταν έκανε βαριές ασκήσεις και ειδικά σκουώτ, η κραυγή που έβγαζε ήταν: “Gaaap!”. Του έμεινε ως παρατσούκλι…

Ο Δημήτρης τότε ήταν φοιτητής στη Γυμναστική Ακαδημία, την οποία δεν τελείωσε ποτέ γιατί μετακόμισε Αμερική
κάπου μετά το 1990. Δεν τον έχω ξαναδεί από τότε και δεν ξέρω αν έρχεται καθόλου Ελλάδα. Ο Jimmy μου είπε
ότι είχαν μια τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία πριν 2-3 χρόνια. Ελπίζω να είναι καλά, γιατί εκτός από καλός αθλητής εκείνα
τα χρόνια που αγωνιζόταν, ήταν πάντα και ένας πρόσχαρος άνθρωπος.

Στο τελευταίο τεύχος (Νο 41) του Bodybuilding των εκδόσεων ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ (Ιανουάριος 1989) στο εξώφυλλο ήταν
ο Δημήτρης, μαζί με την Λίτσα Αβράμη. Στο οπισθόφυλλο ήταν πάλι ο Δημήτρης σε μια διαφήμιση.
Οπότε καταλαβαίνετε πόσο δημοφιλής ήταν εκείνα τα χρόνια.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

είχα την τυχη και γω να τον γνωρίσω προσωπικά τον Δημήτρη Κλαδούχο και θα συμφωνήσω με τα σχόλια και χαρακτηρισμούς που αναφέρθηκαν πιο πάνω 
και μάλιστα είχαμε κάνει και μια επίδειξη μαζί στην Κομοτινή , την εποχή που ο κόσμος ζητούσε τετοια σόου και μάλιστα εκείνη την ημέρα είχε η Ντίσκο Οδύσσεια  αν θυμάμαι καλα κάπου 3500 άτομα και πολυ ένθερμο κοινό απο όπου και αυτή η φώτο πρέπει να ήταν 1988 καλοκαίρι

----------

